# Bericht: Erste Alpencross 2020 - Albrecht v2



## gecka88 (24. Januar 2021)

An diesem trüben Wintermorgen habe ich mich mal aufgerafft unsere erste Alpencross aus dem September 2020 online zu stellen. Ist recht lang geworden aber man ja auch viel erlebt. Wenn ihr fragen zur Tour, Equipment oder Vorbereitung habt, beantworte ich die gern 
*
Abenteuer Alpencross in Acht Tagen über die Alpen*

In diesem Jahr hatte ich mir fest vorgenommen, einen lang gehegten Traum Wirklichkeit werden zu lassen: Einmal mit dem Mountainbike über die Alpen fahren; ganz in Tradition von Hanibal – nur eben ohne die Elefanten. Schon als ich 2011 mit dem Sport anfing, wo es noch keine E-Bikes und nur 26 Zoll MTBs gab, zog mich dieser Gedanke magisch an. So gab es Jahre wo ich weniger auf dem Bike saß und Jahre wo ich viel unterwegs war, aber dieses Vorhaben lies mich nicht los. Da ich leider kein großes Ausdauertalent besitze, war mir klar, dass ich dafür sehr viel trainieren muss. 2019 Jahr fing ich dann an, das Vorhaben zu konkretisieren und als „Generalprobe“ wagte ich mich an meine erste Mehrtagestour und fuhr allein 3 Tage durch die Berge um den Brennerpass. Auch wenn ich am Ende ziemlich erschöpft war, klappte es doch ziemlich gut und ich war noch motivierter im Jahr 2020 den Traum Wirklichkeit werden zu lassen. Auch wenn ich die Tour allein angegangen wäre, freute ich mich, dass mein langjähriger Freund Dennis zusagte die Tour mit mir zu machen.

Somit war seit dem Herbst 2019, alles darauf ausgerichtet im Jahr 2020 die Alpen zu überqueren. Ich kaufte mir eine Trainingsrolle um meine Ausdauer über den Winter nicht zu verlieren und startete im Februar mit den ersten Touren durch den heimischen Wald. Ich steigerte den Umfang stetig und in den letzten Wochen vor der Tour, kamen so schnell 10 -15 Trainingsstunden wöchentlich zusammen und das Training nahm einen Großteil der Freizeit in Anspruch. Dabei war es um so ärgerlicher, dass ich in den letzten Wochen mit mehreren Defekten zu kämpfen hatte, so dass ich gefühlt entweder auf dem Bike saß, oder es im Werkkeller auf Vordermann brachte. Doch eine Überlastung im Knie holte mich dann schnell aus dem gewohnten Rhythmus: Ich konnte keine 5 Meter mehr fahren ohne das meine Knie unangenehm schmerzten. Ob es eine Folge des hohen Trainings war oder eine Reaktion auf das viele Knien bei der Terassenarbeit an einem Wochenende blieb ungewiss. Es waren noch 6 Wochen bis zur Tour und meine Schmerzen wurden nicht besser, so fuhr ich alles auf was mir an Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung stand und verbrachte dann meine Zeit beim Orthopäden, der Akupunktur oder beim Bikefitting. Irgendwann wurde der Schmerz weniger und der Optimismus kam zurück, die ersten vorsichtigen Touren klappten gut und so steigerte ich den Umfang wieder auf das geplante Pensum. Aufgrund der nun knappen Zeit war das eine echte Herausforderung und ich musste des Öfteren die Stirnlampe auspacken, wenn ich spätabends meine Touren beendete.

Irgendwann war es dann soweit und ich traf die Entscheidung die Tour trotz der Probleme anzugehen. Somit bin ich auch mit einer noch größeren Portion Ungewissheit Richtung Süden aufgebrochen, schließlich gibt es viele Faktoren die die Fahrt ungewiss und zu einem kleinen Abenteuer werden lassen: Halten die Knie, reicht die Fitness?, wird es Pannen geben?, Hält das Material? Stürze?, Wetter?.... Auch wenn wir bestens vorbereitet waren, gibt es viele Möglichkeiten, die die Tour zum Scheitern bringen können; vor allem da wir häufig über 2000m Höhe waren und 3 Pässe mit 2.500m vor uns hatten.

Doch wir fuhren auch mit einer großen Portion Vorfreude an einem sonnigen September Morgen in Garmisch los. Das Wetter war für die nächsten Tage durchgehend als stabil gemeldet. Am Eibsee vorbei, ließen wir die großen Touristenmassen hinter uns und überquerten die Grenze nach Österreich. Die Anstiege waren schon recht steil während Dennis Tretlager die Symphonie der Vernichtung sang und uns mit einem regelmäßigen Knacken nervte. Daher waren wir schon am ersten Tag in einem Bikeshop um das nervige Lager gegen ein neues tauschen zu lassen, was zum Glück ziemlich schnell von statten ging. Wir ließen Ehrwald und Imst hinter uns und kamen gegen 19 Uhr in Landeck an. Nach einem entspannten Einstieg fühlte sich das nicht an. Wie jeden Abend wuschen wir unsere Sachen im Waschbecken, aßen zu Abend und fielen früh ins Bett.

*
*
_Start in Garmisch_

*Tag 2* - Am nächsten Morgen standen wir, wie jeden Morgen, als erstes in voller Bikemontur am Frühstücksbuffet, denn uns war klar, dass die kommenden Tage noch länger werden würden. Statt 1.400hm wie am ersten Tag, standen am Tag zwei schon 2.100hm bevor. Mit etwas müden Beinen ging es bei angenehmer Steigung Richtung St. Anton am Arlberg und von da an ziemlich steil durchs Verwalltal zur Konstanzer Hütte. Die Massen an E-Biker erschraken uns. Sind wir die einzig Verrückten die noch ohne Motor durch die Berge fahren? An der Konstanzerhütte angekommen, mussten wir feststellen, dass das die Antwort eindeutig „Ja“ lautet. Von 40 Bikes, gab es, neben unseren, noch zwei weitere normale Räder und wir hatten Mühe noch einen Platz zu bekommen. Nach einer großen Cola half uns der Zucker und das Koffein die restlichen 600 Höhenmeter bis zur Heidelbergerhütte durchzuhalten. Auch wenn die einstündige Schiebepassage kurz vor Erreichen des Passes nochmal alles abverlangte. Mit einer Traumaussicht fuhren wir Richtung Kops-Stausee, wo wir bei einem guten Essen noch einen netten Einheimischen kennen lernten mit dem wir uns gut unterhielten. Nach dem Essen ging es auf einem geteerten Radweg bergab Richtung Ischgl. Durch das Essen hatte ich allerdings einen absoluten Tiefpunkt in meiner Motivation und meiner Leistung, auch wenn es nur bergab ging war ich komplett am Ende und fragte mich wie ich die restlichen 500 Höhemeter noch schaffen sollte? Dass das Essen an diesem Zustand eine entscheidende Rolle spielen sollte, merkte ich erst während den nächsten Tagen so richtig.

Irgendwann hatten wir den Tiefpunkt erreicht, sowohl vom Höhenprofil als auch von meiner Laune und es war klar, dass es jetzt erstmal 2 Stunden berghoch gehen wird. Um mir einen Motivationsschub zu verpassen, packte ich meine Kopfhörer aus und gab mir richtig guten Hardrock auf die Ohren. Nach kurzer Zeit hatte ich dann das, was man wohl ein „Runners High“ nennt. Ich war völlig euphorisch, wie auf Drogen, und so fuhr ich völlig energiegeladen mit einem breiten Grinsen den Berg hoch und sang meine Lieblingslieder mit. Als es dann langsam dunkel wurde, wurden wir von der netten Wirtin begrüßt. Nach einer kurzen Dusche lernten wir dann auch die einzigen anderen beiden Gäste kennen: Zwei Franken, die auch die gleiche Route fahren wollten, aber einen anderen Anfang gewählt und bisher schon eine Menge Geld für Postbus und Taxi ausgegeben hatten. Die beiden waren aber sehr nett und wir tauschten uns noch ein wenig über die Tour aus. Vor dem Schlafen gehen zeigte mein Garmin Gerät übrigens „Überlastung - Fünf Tage Ruhe empfohlen“ an. Bisher hatte es nie mehr als 24 Stunde Ruhe empfohlen….

*Tag 3 *Der 3 Tag war für mich ein Entscheidungstag, denn am vorherigen Tag fingen meine Knie leicht an zu schmerzen und mir war klar, dass wenn es am dritten Tag nicht schlimmer wird, ich es bis zum Gardasee auf jeden Fall aushalten werde, oder dass es unerträglich werden könnte und somit ein Abbruch im Raum stünde.

Als meine Knie dann beim wunderschönen Aufstieg Richtung Fimberpass, keinerlei Probleme machten, wurde meine Laune zunehmend besser und ich genoss die Ruhe die nur durch das gelegentliche Pfeifen der Murmeltiere unterbrochen wurden. Wir überquerten die Grenze in die Schweiz und auch an diesem Pass mussten wir die letzten 300 Höhenmeter schieben, dafür wurden wir mit einer legendären Abfahrt und einer Traumkulisse belohnt. Der Trail erwies sich zwar als sehr schön, aber auch wirklich schwer und steil, bei gleichzeitigen vielen losen Steinen und Geröll. Es war also höchste Konzentration gefragt, was bei der Kraft und der Körperspannung die der Trail abverlangte gar nicht so einfach war. Vor allem Dennis hatte meinen vollen Respekt, war sein Bike doch deutlich älter und nicht so für Abfahrten optimiert. Zum Schluss ging der Trail in eine Straße über und wir fuhren ganz entspannt mit einer obligatorischen Pastapause Richtung Scuol. Als ich nach dem Essen wieder einen richtigen Tiefpunkt hatte, kam mir die Idee, dass mein Körper wohl derzeit nicht genug Reserven hat, um Leistung auf dem Bike zu bringen und eine große Portion Essen zu verdauen. Diesen Effekt hatte ich ziemlich häufig auf der Tour und konnte dann entsprechend besser damit umgehen. In der heftigen Mittagssonne begannen wir den 1000 Höhenmeter Anstieg, der nochmal alles abverlangte. Anfangs donnerte noch der laute Postbus an uns vorbei, ab der Hälfte ging es dann aber ganz entspannt auf einem Schotterweg an einem Fluss entlang. Die wunderschöne Kulisse des Schweizer Hochtals konnte einem manchmal den Schmerz und die Anstrengung vergessen lassen. Doch plötzlich störte ein lauter ohrenbetäubender Knall die Idylle. Erst waren wir ziemlich verwundert, doch dann stellte sich heraus, dass die Schweizer von ihrer Alm Murmeltiere abschießen. Auch ein Zeitvertreib… Die Sonne ging unter und wir erreichten den Pass. Nach einer entspannten Abfahrt kamen wir in Tschierv an. Die Postbusfranken, wie wir sie mittlerweile nannten, waren schon lange da, hatten aber eine Abkürzung genommen.

_Auf dem Weg zum Fimberpass_


_Das letzte Stück war sehr steil

Dafür war die Abfahrt ein absoluter Traum_

Tag 4. An diesem Tag stand uns ein kleines Abenteuer bevor. Laut Schweizer Behörde, war der Weg zum Cancanosee aufgrund von Geröllabgängen gesperrt und nicht zu befahren. Da es jedoch keine gute Alternativstrecke gab, wollten wir unser Glück versuchen und trotzdem durch das gesperrte Tal fahren. Unser Motto war: „Irgendwie werden wir da schon durchkommen“. Kurz vor dem gesperrten Stück fing es dann noch heftig an zu regnen und wir zogen zum ersten Mal unsere Regensachen an. Die Geröllabgänge waren tatsächlich stärker als erwartet und wir hatten große Mühen uns den nicht enden wollenden Weg entlang zu kämpfen. Zwei Stellen waren so verblockt, dass wir den Fluss über einen schmalen, rutschigen Baumstamm überqueren mussten. Glücklicherweise blieben wir, als auch unsere Ausrüstung dabei weitgehend trocken. Wir überquerten die Grenze nach Italien und gönnten uns eine kleine Aufwärmung mit der ersten italienischen Pasta.

Das Wetter klarte etwas auf und wir fuhren den Hang entlang zum letzten Anstieg von etwa 800hm. Dort angekommen fing es direkt an zu regnen und meine schlechte Laune wurde komischerweise nicht schlechter, sondern war direkt verflogen. Dennis und ich konnten nur noch lachen bei der Aussicht, dass wir uns jetzt 2 Std. im Starkregen auf 2.200m hochkämpfen mussten. Unsere Ausrüstung konnte den Regen, den Wind und der Kälte trotzen und wir erreichten nach viel Schieberei den Pass. Die Sicht betrug etwa 10 Meter und so fuhren wir dicht an dicht ins Tal. Dabei wurde jede Minute das Wetter besser und im Tal gab es Sonnenschein bei 20 Grad. Wir checkten in unser Hotel ein und der nette Kellner sorgte mit seiner hektischen Art und der Tatsache das seine Parmesanreibe in mein Teller gefallen ist für einen lustigen Abend, den wir mit den Postbusfranken verbrachten. Diese haben sich nicht für den Weg durch das gesperrte Tal entschieden, sondern sind überwiegend mit dem Postbus gefahren; womit auch sonst. Es war das letzte Mal, dass wir sie trafen. Hoffentlich sind sie gut angekommen, denn wie sie uns berichteten gab es für die nächsten Tag keine Möglichkeiten mehr mit dem Postbus abzukürzen.

_Hinein ins Unwetter

Zusätzlich noch die Bikes tragen

Beim letzten Aufstieg das Tages wurde das Wetter nochmal richtig schlecht

Im Tal war dann aber bestes Wetter
_
Tag 5. Der 5 Tag war als Ruhetag eingeplant, so störte uns auch der Regen nicht und es stand nur Wäsche waschen, Sauna und Whirlpool auf der Agenda.



Tag 6 Auch wenn die Beine morgens immer noch gut vom Muskelkater durchzogen war, hat sich der Ruhetag bezahlt gemacht und wir stiegen voller Elan bei bestem Wetter aufs Bike. Die ersten 800 Höhenmeter waren bei angenehmer Steigung auf einer wenig befahrenen Teerstraße sehr entspannt. Dann wurde es aber so steil, dass vor allem Schieben angesagt war. Wir hatten die Hoffnung das in diesem entlegenen Tal, noch die beschriebene Hütte aufhatte, die wohl nicht ständig bewirtet ist. Nach etwas Suchen haben wir sie gefunden und der Chef Allessandro begrüßte uns freudig. Bei einem sehr guten Mittagessen erzählte er uns, dass er mit seiner 6KW Wasserkraftanlage komplett autark lebt. Er hat sogar eine Sauna und ein Außenwhirlpool, den man mit Brennholz betreiben kann. Beim nächsten Mal würden wir die Tour auf jeden Fall so planen, dass wir eine Nacht an diesem idyllischen Ort verbringen würden. Gut gestärkt, ging es die nächsten 700 Höhenmeter auf den Pass dell‘Alpe. Nach einer kurzen, aber schönen Abfahrt fuhren wir dann die letzten 300 Höhenmeter zum Gaviapass. Jetzt hatten wir 2100 Höhenmeter in den Beinen und überlegten, ob wir die Straße ins Tal nehmen oder den als äußert schwer beschriebenen Singletrail. Wir entschieden uns natürlich für letzteres und die Beschreibung war absolut zutreffend. Der Weg verlangte uns alles ab: steile Stellen, verblocktes Gelände, enge Kurven. Hier war alles an Fahrtechnik und Körperspannung gefragt. Zum Schluss waren wir mit unseren Kräften absolut am Ende und froh, dass es die letzten Meter auf einer Straße Richtung Hotel ging. Ich weiß nicht ob ich den Trail nochmal mitnehmen würde… Nach einer Pizza mit unfassbar viel Käse fielen wir dann früh ins Bett.


_Kurz vor Allessandros legendärer 6kW Hütte


Am Gaviapass trafen wir vor allem Motorradfahrer


Traumsaussicht


Bei Traumwetter

Der Gallotrail verlangte dann nochmal alles ab...

_
Tag 7 – So langsam war das Ende der Tour immer mehr in Sicht und Vorfreude machte sich breit. Beim Anstieg auf die Montozzoscharte war wieder eine Menge Schieberei angesagt. Die letzte steile Schotterrampe war so steil und voller Geröll, dass auch selbst das kaum möglich war und ich beim Wegrutschen mit dem Ellbogen auf einen Stein fiel. Zum Glück ist nichts passiert und wir haben in den windgeschützten Schützengräben des ersten Weltkriegs eine Pause gemacht. Wahnsinn was die Leute hier vor 100 Jahren an Material und Mensch für völlig unnötige Kämpfe eingesetzt haben. Aus Stacheldraht und alten Metallteilen wurden Skulpturen gefertigt die an diese Zeit erinnerten.

Jetzt stand erstmal 2.000 Höhenmeter Abfahrt auf dem Programm. Die erste Hälfte war eine Abfahrt wie ich sie liebe: beste Aussicht, schwere Einzelstellen und dazwischen angenehmer Trailflow. Im oberen Teil noch Alpin-felsig, führte der Weg uns im unteren Teil durch einen verwurzelten Waldweg. Danach fuhren wir auf einem gut ausgebauten Radweg mit 40-50kmh ins Tal. Das machte zur Abwechslung auch mal richtig Spaß und die Kilometer flogen nur so ans vorbei. Wir füllten unser Proviant an einem Supermarkt auf und machten uns an den letzten Anstieg von 1000 Höhenmeter, der deutlich länger dauerte als geplant. Wir hätten zwar auch den leichten Weg über die Straße wählen können, doch wir fuhren den schöneren, aber härteren Weg am Fluss entlang. Es wechselte immer zwischen Fahren und Schieben und wir mussten die allerletzten Kräfte mobilisieren, so dass wir grade noch in der Dämmerung in Madonna di Campiglio ankamen. Schade das wir diesen schönen Ort nicht noch etwas mehr erkunden konnten. Stattdessen mussten wir schnell einchecken, waschen und duschen, so dass wir noch etwas zu Abendessen bekamen.

_Einer der schönsten Abfahrten der Tour_


_Nicht zu anspruchsvoll und auch nicht langweilig_

Tag 8 – Der letzte Tag; wir konnten den Gardasee schon riechen und stiegen trotz ziemlicher Erschöpfung hochmotiviert aufs Rad Richtung Bärenpass - Passo dell'Orso. Am letzten steilen Schiebestück trafen wir dann auch immer mehr Alpencrosser, die andere Routen gefahren sind. Bei einer gemeinsamen Pause kam dann ein echtes Gemeinschaftsgefühl auf, weil jeder weiß, was man durch Machen musste, um an diesen Punkt zu kommen.

So war es für uns auch selbstverständlich das wir Michael aus Köln mit uns fuhren ließen, der allein auf seiner zwölften Alpencross unterwegs war. Wir fuhren nun von 2165 Metern Höhe Richtung Gardasee der nur 80 Meter über dem Meerespiel liegt – es ging also vor allem Berg runter. Hauptsächlich auf Teerstraßen wurde es jeden Meter wärmer und mediterraner. Beim letzten Gegenanstieg hatte ich ganz schöne Atemprobleme, wie sich später herausstellte waren das die ersten Anzeichen einer sich anbahnenden Erkältung. Nach einer kleinen Stärkung mit hausgemachtem Apfelstrudel erwarteten wir nun bei jedem Pedalschlag endlich den Gardasee sehen zu können, doch die Vegetation war uns im Weg und verhinderte den lang ersehnten Blick. Bei der allerletzten Abfahrt am Fuße der Gardaseeberge gab es eine kleine Sichtschneise und wir hatten nun endlich unsern lang ersehnten Blick auf den imposanten Gardsee. Nach einigen Fotos fuhren wir die steile Straße Richtung Riva, doch kurz vor der Ankunft mussten wir noch eine kleine Pause einlegen, weil die Bremsen überhitzten und kaum noch Leistung brachten. Bei der Abfahrt, mit der Geschwindigkeit wäre ein Totalausfall der Bremsen absolut lebensgefährlich. Da es noch früh am Tag war, konnte uns das auch nicht mehr stressen und wir fuhren mit frisch erholten Bremsen und müden Beinen in die Altstadt von Riva ein. Nach einem obligatorischen Finisherfoto und einer großen Portion Eis, fing man so langsam an zu realisieren was man da eigentlich grad geschafft hatte, doch dieser Prozess sollte noch einige Tage und Wochen andauern…


_Aussicht vom Hotel_

Insgesamt haben wir in 72 Stunden 12.480 Höhenmeter und 474km in 4 Ländern hinter uns gebracht. Dabei hatten wir bis auf ein knackendes Lager keinerlei Pannen, Unfälle oder Überlastungserscheinungen. Auch wenn wir danach noch einige Tage müde Beine hatten, waren wir insgesamt von der Fitness sehr gut für die Tour vorbereitet, so dass wir nie ans Aufgeben oder Abkürzen denken mussten. Der Postbus kam für uns sowieso nicht in Frage 

Somit war die Tour vom ersten bis zum letzten Tag trotz der großen Anstrengungen ein voller Erfolg, bei der Spaß und Genuss nicht zu kurz kamen. Es war außerdem sehr interessant zu sehen, was man jeden Tag für unterschiedliche Phasen durchmacht. Manchmal denkt man, wie soll ich jetzt noch 3 Std. hochfahren während die Laune absolut im Keller ist und eine halbe Stunde später ist auf einmal die Kraft wieder da und man fährt gut gelaunt den Berg hoch. Mit der Zeit lernt man auch sich in den schlechten Phasen nicht all zu Ernst zu nehmen und durchzuhalten. Die guten Phasen kommen von ganz allein und manchmal auch völlig unerwartet.

Dennis und ich waren auch ein sehr gutes Team, vor allem weil wir getreu unserm Motto „Treten und Dumm werden“ uns über die verrücktesten Sachen kaputt lachen konnten, wenn wir vor Anstrengung keine Ressourcen mehr zum denken hatten. Das half über so manches Tief gut hinweg.


_Hier unsere Route. Wir sind die Albrecht gefahren. Haben uns die v2 Daten gekauft und haben dann spontan die Trails mitgenommen. Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall die v2 zu kaufen._


----------



## cschaeff (24. Januar 2021)

Schöne Tour und schöner Bericht - Danke fürs Mitnehmen!



gecka88 schrieb:


> Mit der Zeit lernt man auch sich in den schlechten Phasen nicht all zu Ernst zu nehmen und durchzuhalten. Die guten Phasen kommen von ganz allein und manchmal auch völlig unerwartet.



Sehr gut auf den Punkt gebracht    und diese Erkenntnis hilft nicht nur beim Alpencross...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossvater (24. Januar 2021)

cschaeff schrieb:


> schöner Bericht


@gecka88 Find ich auch. Erinnert mich sehr schön an meine eigenen MTB Anfänge in den Alpen.
Den eingebauten Ruhetag find ich auch ne gute Idee, um das Ganze zu entschärfen und auf das persönliche Leistungsniveau anzupassen. 
Albrecht als Einstieg sowieso immer ne gute Wahl.
Insgesamt also schöne runde Sache 

Ich zitiere mal den Forumskollegen @Fubbes u vermute sehr stark, es wird euch in ein paar Jahren rückblickend ähnlich gehn:
_Der Eindruck, den eine erste Transalp hinterlässt, ist einfach gigantisch. Keine meiner folgenden Touren habe ich mit solch einer Intensität erlebt, leider._





						alpen-biken: Vom Chiemsee zum Gardasee
					

Vom Chiemsee zum Gardasee: Eine Alpenüberquerung mit dem Mountainbike. Bilder, Tagebuch, Routenbeschreibung.




					www.alpen-biken.de
				





PS Postbusfranken  sehr geil

PPS  Wo habt ihr denn nachm Gavia genächtigt?


----------



## hobbybiker79 (24. Januar 2021)

Grossvater schrieb:


> @gecka88 Find ich auch. Erinnert mich sehr schön an meine eigenen MTB Anfänge in den Alpen.
> Den eingebauten Ruhetag find ich auch ne gute Idee, um das Ganze zu entschärfen und auf das persönliche Leistungsniveau anzupassen.
> Albrecht als Einstieg sowieso immer ne gute Wahl.
> Insgesamt also schöne runde Sache
> ...


Hi! 
Wir sind auch die Albrecht gefahren vor zwei Jahren. 
Zu Deiner Frage! Wir haben in Pezzo im da Giusy geschlafen. Nur zu empfehlen . Solltest aber vorreservieren. Leckeres Abendessen im Ristorante und tolles Frühstück. dazu noch total nett und freundlich!

Home Page - Da Giusy - Ristorante - Pizzeria - Room & Breakfast


----------



## soundfreak (24. Januar 2021)

Gratuliere und danke fürs berichten!!!

Würdest du im Nachhinein betrachtet in der Vorbereitung etwas anders machen?

GsD  haben auch deine Knie gehalten 💪
Schlussendlich dann wohl doch eine Überbelastung?


----------



## hobbybiker79 (24. Januar 2021)

@gecka88 
Super ehrlicher Bericht.
Genial!
Bin im Gedanken gerade beim lesen mitgefahren, ich kannte ja die Route und auch die Stellen, die Du beschrieben hast. 😁👍👍


----------



## TitusLE (25. Januar 2021)

Danke für den Bericht.
Ich kenne das Gefühl, wenn man beim ersten AlpX kurz vor dem Gardasee hofft, die ersten Blicke auf selbigen zu erhaschen. Bei mir war es auch ein langgehegter Traum, der aufgrund diverser Umstände mehrfach verschoben werden musste.
Ihr habt euch ja auch gleich ein strammes Programm ausgewählt für den ersten AlpX  👍


----------



## Fubbes (25. Januar 2021)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal den Forumskollegen @Fubbes u vermute sehr stark, es wird euch in ein paar Jahren rückblickend ähnlich gehn:
> _Der Eindruck, den eine erste Transalp hinterlässt, ist einfach gigantisch. Keine meiner folgenden Touren habe ich mit solch einer Intensität erlebt, leider._


Da hat aber einer tief gestochert, um das Zitat auszugraben 🙂
Es gilt natürlich immer noch.

@gecka88
Meinst du, dass dir das spezielle Trainingsprogramm etwas genutzt hat? Dein Knie fand es ja wohl nicht so toll. Ich habe ja noch nie für eine Alpentour trainiert, fahre allerdings ganzjährig jeden Sonntagvormittag eine Runde. Das reicht mir. Viel wichtiger ist tatsächlich die Motivation, wie du selbst erkannt hast. Denn nur die bringt einen durch unvorhergesehen Probleme, schlechtes Wetter oder zu viele Höhenmeter.


----------



## gecka88 (25. Januar 2021)

Hey, super vielen Dank für eure Resonanzen, da hat sich das viele Geschreibe ja gelohnt 

Was heißt spezielles Trainingsprogramm? Also die Tour kannst du meiner Meinung nach definitiv nicht fahren, wenn du einmal in der Woche ne Runde fährst (wobei es natürlich davon abhängt wie lang die ist )

Also ich hab versucht möglichst 3 mal die Woche zu fahren und davon eine Tour die in Richtung 4-6 Std. reine Sattelzeit geht (Mit Sattelzeit mein ich die Zeit in der Mann wirklich auf Sattel sitzt und tritt, also Bewegungszeit)  Dann hat ich im Juni mit einem anderen Kumpel noch eine Tour von Münster nach Hamburg gemacht, dass war sicher ganz hilfreich. 5 Tage jeden Tag 4-6 Std. Sattelzeit.

Dann im Juli und August habe ich versucht mich auf längere MTB Touren im Sauerland zu konzentrieren. Ich fahr zwar schon seit 10 Jahren MTB aber bisher hab ich nie als 1600hm am Tag gefahren. Mein Ziel war es mich wöchentlich von 1400hm auf 2100hm hochzuarbeiten. Schließlich stehen bei der Albrecht mehrere Tage an, die über 2000hm abverlangen. Durch die Knieprobleme war meine größte Vorbereitungstour aber nur so 1700hm, die lief aber ganz gut, ich war nicht komplett fertig und hatte kein Muskelkater o.ä..

Aber trotzdem war ich schon etwas skeptisch, mehrere Tage hintereinander Leistungen über 2000hm zu bringen, wenn ich in der Vorbereitung nicht über 1.700hm hinaus kam. Hat ja am Ende alles gereicht. Also beim nächsten Mal würd ich es vom Training wieder ähnlich machen, im Frühling schauen das man vor allem regelmäßig aufs Rad kommt und ein paar Wochen vorher schauen, dass man min 6-7 Touren hinbekommt die sich zwischen 1300 und 2000 hm bewegen. Das wär so mein Gefühl was ich aus der Vorbereitung letztes Jahr mitnehm.
Ein umfassendes Training ist schon wichtig und bei uns passte es echt gut. Man musste sich zwar quälen aber es war nicht über lange Strecken unerträglich. Bei weniger Training leidet der Spaßfaktor enorm und man bekommt sicher Probleme mit der Zeit. Wir waren morgens immer in voller Montur die ersten am Frühstück und trotzdem teilweise erst gegen 19 Uhr in der Dämmerung am Hotel.  Dann duschen, waschen essen, da hatte man kaum mal ne halbe Stunde, STunde Zeit um abzuschalten, bevor die Augen zufielen. Also teilweise wirklich 12 Std unterwegs. Ich denk auch nicht das man wirklich viel weniger Pause machen kann als wir. Mittags ne Pasta um die Energie reinzubekommen, sonst nur ganz kurze Pausen.


_Hier mal mein Pensum. Bitte beachten, dass ich zur Abwechslung auch einige KM mit reinen Straßentouren verbracht habe. Also vor allem Die Aktivitätszeit beachten. Der Juni ist durch die erste große Radtour nach Hamburg verzerrt. Der Juli und August durch die Knieprobleme. Im September fand dann die Tour statt._

Und natürlich ordentlich schmieren: Dadurch das man die langen Steigungen hat, die es zB im Sauerland nicht gibt, wird der Hintern viel mehr belastet, wir haben beide 100 Gramm Gesäßcreme durchgehauen und an einigen Tagen auch in den Pausen nachgeschmiert.

Zu den Knieproblemen: Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass die von der Terassenaktion kamen. Ich hab zwei Tage mehrere Stunden gekniet und bin immer wieder aufgestanden, also dutzende Kniebeugen ohne auf irgendwas bzgl. Ausführung zu achten... Dadurch das meine Knie bei der Alpencross gar keine Probleme gemacht haben, scheinen die Probleme nicht durch die radtypische Bewegung entstanden zu sein.



Grossvater schrieb:


> PPS  Wo habt ihr denn nachm Gavia genächtigt?



In Pezzo da Guisy. Ist super, aber auch das einzige und nur 3-4 Zimmer, also reservieren. Wenn du in Ponte di Legno schläfst, müsstest du am nächsten tag noch 3-400 hm zusätzlich machen oder eine Alternative fahren.



soundfreak schrieb:


> Gratuliere und danke fürs berichten!!!
> 
> Würdest du im Nachhinein betrachtet in der Vorbereitung etwas anders machen?
> 
> ...


Ja also bei der Tour haben die Knie super gehalten, muss von der Terasse gekommen sein.

Ich würd alles wieder ziemlich ähnlich machen. Die Vorbereitung war intensiv aber hat sich auch gelohnt. Die Tour ist halt schon wirklich anspruchsvoll und wenn man gut vorbereitet ist, kann man sie auch genießen, aber für Anfänger schon ein Brett würd ich sagen. Sollte man definitiv nicht unterschätzen.

Edit: Achja, Ruhetag in Grosio kann ich mega empfehlen. Es ist halt gut nach der Hälfte, es gibt ein Wellnessbereich im Hotel Sassella, es ist für den Körper zu Erholung sinnvoll, aber auch für den Kopf um alles zu verarbeiten. Würd ich jeden empfehlen und immer wieder machen.


----------



## Fubbes (25. Januar 2021)

gecka88 schrieb:


> Was heißt spezielles Trainingsprogramm? Also die Tour kannst du meiner Meinung nach definitiv nicht fahren, wenn du einmal in der Woche ne Runde fährst (wobei es natürlich davon abhängt wie lang die ist )


Doch, kann ich. Mache ich so seit ca. 25 Jahren. Siehe meine Webseite.
Die wöchentlichen Runden haben ca. 35 km und 800 hm. Also harmlos.
Ich hätte gar keine Zeit (und Lust) für mehr, weiß allerdings auch, dass _mir_ das für die Alpen reicht. 
Man kann auch mangelnde Fitness mit Motivation wettmachen 😎


----------



## Grossvater (25. Januar 2021)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Da hat aber einer tief gestochert, um das Zitat auszugraben 🙂


 ja könnte man meinen.
Aber irgendwie hat sich das bei mir so tief eingegraben, dass es eigentlich immer präsent ist.
Musste ich also nicht lang suchen 🙂



gecka88 schrieb:


> In Pezzo da Guisy. Ist super, aber auch das einzige und nur 3-4 Zimmer, also reservieren. Wenn du in Ponte di Legno schläfst, müsstest du am nächsten tag noch 3-400 hm zusätzlich machen oder eine Alternative fahren.


Ahja  - OK - ich seh grad,  das ist ja jetzt auch der aktuelle Tip auf der Albrecht Seite.
Dort hatten wir gegessen, als wir in Pezzo waren   -   übernachtet damals beim Yuri  B+B.
Offensichtlich hat er also nicht wieder aufgemacht.  Schade.
Das war eigentlich der Hintergrund meiner Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedtriple1 (25. Januar 2021)

Hallo 
Schöner Bericht der mich an meinen AlpenX 2019 , auch die Albrecht Route erinnert. Ich muste ihn leider alleine fahren . Vielleicht Interessiert es welche die auch einen planen.
Ich bin mit meinem Transporter ( mit Schlafmöglichkeit ) nach Garda gefahren und habe ihn dort auf einem sicheren Parkplatz abgestellt . Am nächsten Tag bin ich mit dem Bike nach Verona zm Zug gefahren ist kein Problem und läst sich gut fahren . Mittags ging mein Zug nach Insbruck . Ich hatte mir im Vorfeld die Tickets dafür in Deutschland geholt . In Insbruck muste ich Umsteigen , hatte 2 Stunden Aufenthalt und bin mit dem Regio nach Garmisch gefahren . Dort hatte ich direkt am Bahnhof eine nette Pension reserviert , war um 20Uhr dort . Am nächsten Tag bin ich dann den Alpen X gestartet . Nach 7 Tage bin ich in Riva angekommen und mit dem Bus nach Garda gefahren. ( Fahrrad Mitnahme kein Problem ) und in Garda stand mein Auto mit frischen Klamotten . Ich würde das immer wieder so machen und dieses Jahr fahre ich mit meinem Enkel 12 Jahre die Marvin Route .


----------



## Grossvater (25. Januar 2021)

Speedtriple1 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Schöner Bericht der mich an meinen AlpenX 2019 , auch die Albrecht Route erinnert. Ich muste ihn leider alleine fahren . Vielleicht Interessiert es welche die auch einen planen.
> Ich bin mit meinem Transporter ( mit Schlafmöglichkeit ) nach Garda gefahren und habe ihn dort auf einem sicheren Parkplatz abgestellt . Am nächsten Tag bin ich mit dem Bike nach Verona zm Zug gefahren ist kein Problem und läst sich gut fahren . Mittags ging mein Zug nach Insbruck . Ich hatte mir im Vorfeld die Tickets dafür in Deutschland geholt . In Insbruck muste ich Umsteigen , hatte 2 Stunden Aufenthalt und bin mit dem Regio nach Garmisch gefahren . Dort hatte ich direkt am Bahnhof eine nette Pension reserviert , war um 20Uhr dort . Am nächsten Tag bin ich dann den Alpen X gestartet . Nach 7 Tage bin ich in Riva angekommen und mit dem Bus nach Garda gefahren. ( Fahrrad Mitnahme kein Problem ) und in Garda stand mein Auto mit frischen Klamotten . Ich würde das immer wieder so machen und dieses Jahr fahre ich mit meinem Enkel 12 Jahre die Marvin Route .


Warum hast du nicht in Garmisch geparkt?


----------



## goldberg1888 (25. Januar 2021)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Warum hast du nicht in Garmisch geparkt?





Speedtriple1 schrieb:


> "Auto mit frischen Klamotten"


Kann  man machen.


----------



## Speedtriple1 (25. Januar 2021)

In Garmisch habe ich nicht geparkt , weil ich mir den Rücktransport  mit dem Bik Shop sparen wollten . Und den Vorteil mit frischen Klamotten hatte ich ja auch . Bin dann noch zwei Tage am See geblieben und dann nach Hause . Die Zugfahrt nach Insbruck war auch völlig okay , hatte Sitzplatz und Bike Karte , Da sitzt du praktisch fast neben deinem Bike .Und mit dem Bike nach Verona geht immer am Kanal lang also sehr wenig Strasse .


----------



## transalbi (23. Februar 2021)

Sehr schöner Bericht!


----------



## MarkusL (13. Juli 2021)

Gerade erst gesehen, schöner Bericht!
Hat Erinnerungen geweckt. WIr sind die Albrecht V2 im Jahr 2012 als erste Transalp mit einer Gruppe von 4 Männern und einer Frau gefahren. Allerdings in etwas anderer Etappenaufteilung, in 5,5 Tagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _outi_ (12. April 2022)

Hallo gecka88,

danke für deinen detaillierten Bericht, hat auch bei mir Erinnerungen geweckt. Ich habe meinen Alpencross entlang der Albrecht Route in mehreren Videos dokumentiert.

Schaut mal rein, sind für den ein oder anderen sicher hilfreiche Infos dabei:


			https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLgoc-2H7dQyEecZbFnqODLW9F9wcu583-
		


Schöne Grüße
Outi


----------

